
Pesticide Turns Male Frogs into Females - isomorph
https://www.livescience.com/10957-pesticide-turns-male-frogs-females.html
======
eberkund
I'm not familiar with this website and whether this is legitimate but holy
shit, does this mean Alex Jones was right?

~~~
pasbesoin
The web site, to the extent I recall it, seems to just or mostly rewrite
academic press releases and maybe abstracts. In that sense, it aggregates
scientific "news".

Here's what this article is talking about, from a quick Google search (I note
that lack of source linking in the livescience article):

[https://vcresearch.berkeley.edu/faculty/tyrone-b-
hayes](https://vcresearch.berkeley.edu/faculty/tyrone-b-hayes)

[https://vcresearch.berkeley.edu/news/pesticide-atrazine-
can-...](https://vcresearch.berkeley.edu/news/pesticide-atrazine-can-turn-
male-frogs-females)

